

Malware Analysis Communities? - Theory5

Since my senior year of college, I have been interested in IT Security, specifically Malware analysis and defense. However, I have not been able to find any sort of website or forum where I can ask questions and pursue discussions relating to malware analysis. Does anybody know of any communities that have sections for various malware-related topics including analysis, Anti-forensics, capture, etc?
======
gnosis
You could try the SecurityFocus forums:

<http://www.securityfocus.com/>

and Wilders Security forums:

<http://www.wilderssecurity.com/>

~~~
Theory5
Thanks for the links, Gnosis! Unfortunately I have not had any amount of
success with anti-malware forums, mainly because they only deal with getting
malware off of a computer, not analyzing it. The knowledge gap is just too
great. I've encountered this with both Symantec and Malwarebytes. They are
great anti-malware products and their staff are helpful (to a degree) but they
do not have the knowledge that will aid me in figuring out how malware works.
In fact, during my conversations with Symantec Suppost (as a business
professional via the company I work for, which has a standing contract with
Symantec) it actually took 15-20 minutes until I was able to communicate with
the rep that I didn't want help getting malware off of a system, I wanted help
figuring out how the malware worked. Needless to say, they couldn't help me in
the slightest.

But thanks again, even though these sites don't look like they will help with
malware analysis they look like they have a good deal of other information.

